# gusto: question



## Qcumber

Hello sa inyóng lahát.

I think *gustó* requires that its subject be in the *ng* [nang] case.
1) *Gustó niyáng maglútò pára sa iyó.* 
= She wants to cook for you.

My problem is how to ask a question on the subject? Is *síno* still used in this case?
2) *Síno ang gustóng maglútò pára sa akin?*
= Who wants to cook for me?


----------



## moonshine

Yeah this is correct


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Yeah this is correct


Thanks a lot, Moonshine.  This is another difficulty of the language.


----------

